# My Turn - 100,000 Miles



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Hit it on my way to work today.


----------



## Phalanx (Oct 28, 2017)

hit mine a week or so ago. celebrated with a new serp belt and tensioner!


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

sailurman said:


> View attachment 255017
> Hit it on my way to work today.


Congrats!!

Post pic here for yer High Mileage badge (unless you don’t want no stinkin’ badges)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-general-discussion/119969-high-mileage-badges.html


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

Congrats,


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Nice! We're getting there!


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Phalanx said:


> hit mine a week or so ago. celebrated with a new serp belt and tensioner!


Yup. Same here. Water Pump, Timing Belt, Serpentine Belt, Tensioner, and both Pulleys. Plus a new alternator and both Battery Cables (High resistance). Extended warranty covered the alternator and Chevy Customer Service covered the $450 for cables. So $485 labor and $220 for parts (Water Pump, Timing Belt, Serpentine Belt, Tensioner, and both Pulleys). Woke up today to a dead batterry!! WTF


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Only $705 for the timing belt, water pump _and_ the serpentine belt and pulleys? 

Wow, that's cheaper than I thought (I kept hearing ~$1k). The timing belt is something I am totally capable of replacing, however, it is something I'm not _interested_ in replacing, nor do I really have the time to devote to it. For that price, it's worth having the dealer do it - and that way, if something goes wrong, they're on the hook to fix it, and not me.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

MP81 said:


> Only $705 for the timing belt, water pump _and_ the serpentine belt and pulleys?
> 
> Wow, that's cheaper than I thought (I kept hearing ~$1k). The timing belt is something I am totally capable of replacing, however, it is something I'm not _interested_ in replacing, nor do I really have the time to devote to it. For that price, it's worth having the dealer do it - and that way, if something goes wrong, they're on the hook to fix it, and not me.


So, I chose to acquire my GM parts from an alternate source to save some money. My Dealership actually quoted me $850 parts and labor for the Water Pump, Tensioner, timing belt, and serpentine belt. I decided to to some money bu acquiring my own GM Parts and just pay for the labor (plus I also got a new right and left pulley). So that save me a couple of hundred bucks. However, if parts fail the labor is not warrantied since my dealership did not provide the parts. My experience with the service center gave me the confidence to move forward.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I mean, from my memory, the dealer warranties their work for a year - and the parts, if you buy them elsewhere, come with a one year warranty...so the dealer would warranty the work they did, and you'd have to warranty the part yourself.

But, it's not likely those would fail.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Three years later... no issues.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

sailurman said:


> Three years later... no issues.


Whats the current mileage?


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

only about 150k. Only updated because of questions in other post about cost.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

sailurman said:


> So, I chose to acquire my GM parts from an alternate source to save some money. My Dealership actually quoted me $850 parts and labor for the Water Pump, Tensioner, timing belt, and serpentine belt. I decided to to some money bu acquiring my own GM Parts and just pay for the labor (plus I also got a new right and left pulley). So that save me a couple of hundred bucks. However, if parts fail the labor is not warrantied since my dealership did not provide the parts. My experience with the service center gave me the confidence to move forward.


That's interesting that a dealer did work and put on your parts. I don't know if my dealer would do that. I've asked a few shops and they won't do that either.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

They give me $30 oil changes when I bring in my own filter and Pennzoil to.


----------



## Jhonny_BH (10 mo ago)

sailurman said:


> View attachment 255017
> Acesse no meu caminho para o trabalho hoje.
> [/CITAR]
> Friend, do you happen to have the .bin file for this dashboard?


----------

